# genkernel -> gentoo-sources == KERNEL PANIC [solved]

## andi_s

hallo,

ich will von genkernel auf gentoo-sources umstellen, aber danach bekomme ich beim booten immer nur die meldung:

```
"VFS: Cannot open root device "sda2" or unknown-block(0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)

```

root=/dev/sda2 ist aber korrekt (da liegt meine ext3 partition und das funktioniert ja auch mit genkernel)

da die genkernel (2.6.29-r5) .config funktioniert, sollte das doch eigentlich auch mit gentoo-sources (2.6.30-r4) funktionieren oder nicht?

ok, ich hoffe jemand kennt das problem und kann mir helfen!?Last edited by andi_s on Mon Sep 07, 2009 7:13 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## CptnCrunch

Hallöchen,

schau mal ob du im Kernel die Optionen:

- SCSI target

- SCSI disk support

- SCSI generic support

- probe all LUN on each SCSI device

enabled hast. Hatte ich auch mal bei SATA vergessen und es kam diese Fehlermeldung.

----------

## andi_s

hallo,

also die besagten optionen waren aktiviert (teilweise als module). statisch linken hat leider auch nichts gebracht. 

hier meine .config

http://nopaste.debianforum.de/24836Last edited by andi_s on Mon Sep 07, 2009 7:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

Öööhm, du hast so ziemlich alle SATA und PATA Controller als Modul.

Bist du dir sicher das Dein Festplattencontroller eingebaut ist? der muss ohne eine initrd der dieses lädt zwingend fest eingebaut sein.

Dazu brauchst du die Ausgabe von lspci.

----------

## andi_s

ja, habe ich auch gerade gemerkt, das die controller alle als module gebaut wurden - habe ich irgendwie uebersehen  :Embarassed: 

danke - das wars - funktioniert erstmal!

----------

